# [email protected]%ing Winter is Getting Old



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll be lucky to be doing any thing out side for a month


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

WTH are you talking about? It's spring here. Had to mow the grass twice already.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Here in MT it's been T-shirt weather for almost a week.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

I hear ya there Mike. Sheet of slush and ice in my back yard. With Pele not walking great on a leash yet - I walk Nandi and then him a couple times a day risking my arse when I slip on the ice - and yes the unearthing of the yard bombs that didn't get taken care of before the first big december snow fall. Yuck. Looking forward to dryer, warmer days and being able to walk them both together!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry that you are in such a mess but................ it is going to be sunny and 70 degrees today. I hope it warms up for you soon.

Terry


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Come on down. The evenings are cool but not cold. The afternoon highs are 82-85 degrees with 30% humidity. It is dry season so the sun shines everyday.:lol:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Lee

Careful what you offer... some of us might take you up on it. :grin:

Hasn't been much of a winter here, for Canada, anyway, but some sunshine and warm weather sounds pretty nice.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Come on down. The evenings are cool but not cold. The afternoon highs are 82-85 degrees with 30% humidity. It is dry season so the sun shines everyday.:lol:


Sounds tempting it reached 50 here today that was nice


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Hey Lee
> 
> Careful what you offer... some of us might take you up on it. :grin:
> 
> Hasn't been much of a winter here, for Canada, anyway, but some sunshine and warm weather sounds pretty nice.


Hi Leslie - I was back in Idaho for a couple of weeks last month. They haven't had a real winter there either. It's good to be back down here. This year round good weather kind of grows on you after a lifetime of winters.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

mike--you got up to 50??!! we got up to 36 and i ditched my winter coat, lol. now that the snow'smelting, i get to [email protected]#ch about the mud. well, not yet, but it's supposed to rain all week this week, so THEN it'll be the mud.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> Hey Lee
> 
> Careful what you offer... some of us might take you up on it. :grin:
> 
> Hasn't been much of a winter here, for Canada, anyway, but some sunshine and warm weather sounds pretty nice.


I already offered to go live there and work his dogs, lol

Warmer here this weekend but now its gonna be mud...and rain for a month or two. not much fun either...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I already offered to go live there and work his dogs, lol
> 
> Warmer here this weekend but now its gonna be mud...and rain for a month or two. not much fun either...


I guess I need to think about starting a WDF winter retreat. Our rainy season starts in May. It hardly ever rains all day. Still warm. Great thunderstorms. My male Dutchie drives me crazy because he wants to attack thunder. Dumb dog!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

We are just getting our second warm day yesterday 63 today 66.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Speaking of winter my son left yesterday for a year contract working in Alaska on the North Slope. When we were at lunch a few days prior he checked the weather on his I-phone and handed it to me. I said 46 degrees isn't bad. He said check again....MINUS 46 degrees :-#[-(


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

We have been getting positive daytime temps for more than a week most of the snow is gone on the streets the fields still have snow which is better than mud for now. Mabye expecitng some snow in the next couple of days but it should go as fast as it falls. It is finally warm enough for the dog to pull me around on the bike. It's still that cold in alaska it must be high altitude away from the ocean.


----------

